# Three Admirals vs. Seven Warlords



## trance (Jun 25, 2013)

Admirals: Kizaru, Aokiji, and Akainu

Warlords: Mihawk, Kuma (with free will), Crocodile, DD, Moriah, Hancock and Jinbe

Location: SA

Intel: Manga

Mindset: Bloodlusted

Distance: 30m

Rules: Kuma can't simply BFR them.

Scenarios-

S1: Admiral's Logia intangibility is on

S2: Admiral's Logia intangibility is off


----------



## Sayonara (Jun 25, 2013)

Admirals win both scenarios, Mihawk can occupy one admiral but the rest of his group cant handle the other two.


----------



## Alaude (Jun 25, 2013)

Pretty sure Admirals would win both scenarios.


----------



## Bitty (Jun 25, 2013)

Akainu & Mihawk stalemate each other in a death match
While Aokiji & Kizaru proceed to wreak havoc on the rest of the shichi with insane chemistry/team work, AoE, & just over all more powerful stats & abilities.  

Sc1.Admirals mid-diff
Sc2.Admirals high-diff


----------



## RF (Jun 25, 2013)

Akainu stalemates Mihawk.

Aokiji defeats Doflamingo and Hancock.

Kizaru destroys the rest.


----------



## Enel (Jun 25, 2013)

That's a tough one and closer like most people think it would be imo.

Mihawk is probably on par with an admiral, so he can at least keep one occupied.
Crocodile and Moriah are non-factors in scenario 1, since they won't even be able to touch an admiral.
That leaves Doflamingo + Jinbe vs the second admiral and Hancock + Kuma vs the third admiral which are some close calls too.

I'd say scenario 1 could go either way, but I'll give it to the admirals extreme diff.

In scenario 2 the first admiral won't be able to hold his ground against the WSS and after that fight Mihawk can just proceed to help defeat the 2nd and 3rd admiral. Also Moriah could be kinda helpful.

Scenario 2 shichibukai will win high diff.


----------



## RF (Jun 25, 2013)

You're seriously overestimating the impact Jinbe and Kuma will have on this fight. Akainu who just got wrecked by Whitebeard tossed Ivankov, who is supposed to be Kuma's superior aside, and he mowed through Jinbe like he was nothing. 

And both of us know that Doflamingo and Hancock individually can't push an admiral even near to their extremes.


----------



## Enel (Jun 25, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> You're seriously overestimating the impact Jinbe and Kuma will have on this fight. Akainu who just got wrecked by Whitebeard tossed Ivankov, who is supposed to be Kuma's superior aside, and he mowed through Jinbe like he was nothing.
> 
> And both of us know that Doflamingo and Hancock individually can't push an admiral even near to their extremes.


Well I know that I view the admirals as much weaker than most people on this forum. Often I read that admirals = yonko, though I don't get why people say that. A dying Yonko was still able to beat an almost completely fresh admiral (though Whitebeard lost half his face because he was in blind rage). So I think a fresh yonko like Shanks or Kaido would kill an admiral with high diff.

Yeah Jinbe and Kuma are pretty weak compared to the other contestants in this battle, but I still think they can harm an admiral. The admirals can't let their guards down, because Hancock and Doflamingo's attacks are really hax and dangerous. And I think fighting two enemies, even if the second one is just Kuma/Jinbe, is a lot more difficult than fighting just one.

Maybe I give Kuma and Jinbe too much credit, but I just can't see them being fodder to anyone.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jun 25, 2013)

Putting Mihawk above Doflamingo when it was hinted and said that Doflamingo is most dangerous one is just 
And Putting mihawk above rest of the Shichibukai together is just plane stupid.


----------



## Enel (Jun 25, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Putting Mihawk above Doflamingo when it was hinted and said that Doflamingo is most dangerous one is just


I guess he's just more dangerous because Mihawk had not the slightest intention so far to attack the WG or the marines. Doflamingo is dangerous because he doesn't give a sh*t.


----------



## RF (Jun 25, 2013)

> Well I know that I view the admirals as much weaker than most people on this forum. Often I read that admirals = yonko, though I don't get why people say that. A dying Yonko was still able to beat an almost completely fresh admiral (though Whitebeard lost half his face because he was in blind rage). So I think a fresh yonko like Shanks or Kaido would kill an admiral with high diff.



You're conveniently ignoring just about every advantage Whitebeard had in that battle, including a free shot, that he was bloodlusted and his willpower was over the top, ( Willpower always played a massive role in several battles, view Luffy vs Crocodile), and the fact that Akainu recovered from his onslaught literally in minutes and took on Whitebeard's entire crew.

And how does Whitebeard beating Akainu translate into the Yonko beating Akainu ? 

Whitebeard was stronger than _everyone_.



> Yeah Jinbe and Kuma are pretty weak compared to the other contestants in this battle, but I still think they can harm an admiral. The admirals can't let their guards down, because Hancock and Doflamingo's attacks are really hax and dangerous. And I think fighting two enemies, even if the second one is just Kuma/Jinbe, is a lot more difficult than fighting just one.



Akainu fought 16 people at once, and among those 16, there was Marco who is superior to both Doflamingo and Hancock, and Vista who is on their level. 2 people aren't too much trouble for him. 



> Maybe I give Kuma and Jinbe too much credit, but I just can't see them being fodder to anyone.



But Jinbe was fodder, to a heavily injured admiral no less, and Kuma is on his level. 



> Putting Mihawk above Doflamingo when it was hinted and said that Doflamingo is most dangerous one is just



Him being the most dangerous has nothing to do with strength.


----------



## Enel (Jun 25, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> You're conveniently ignoring just about every advantage Whitebeard had in that battle, including a free shot, that he was bloodlusted and his willpower was over the top, ( Willpower always played a massive role in several battles, view Luffy vs Crocodile), and the fact that Akainu recovered from his onslaught literally in minutes and took on Whitebeard's entire crew.


Actually I don't think being bloodlusted was really advantageous in that situation, he got damaged really bad because of his carelessness.
He was able to recover because he fell in that gap and Whitebeard seemed to think that he would die anyways. I have no doubt that Whitebeard could've killed him there if he wanted to. So that's a regeneration feat for Akainu.



Sakazuki said:


> And how does Whitebeard beating Akainu translate into the Yonko beating Akainu ?
> 
> Whitebeard was stronger than _everyone_.


Shanks showed the best haki feats in the whole manga so far and was portrayed to clash with Whitebeard on an equal level. I don't think the gap between the yonko is that big.



Sakazuki said:


> Akainu fought 16 people at once, and among those 16, there was Marco who is superior to both Doflamingo and Hancock, and Vista who is on their level. 2 people aren't too much trouble for him.


Next problem: I'm putting Doflamingo and Hancock on a similar level like Marco and Jozu. You think they are inferior, but until we see one of them actually fight an admiral (not being attacked once and then walking away laughin) there is not much to go on here.
Though your point with Akainu fighting 16 people at once still stands, but I don't really remember how much they actually fought. I just remember them staring at each other and talking until Coby interfered. Have to read that page again.



Sakazuki said:


> But Jinbe was fodder, to a heavily injured admiral no less, and Kuma is on his level.


But Jinbe was able to stop two attacks from Akainu, something I don't expect fodder to be able to.


----------



## trance (Jun 25, 2013)

@Enel

The Yonko and the Admirals are both comparable in power to each. People just say the Yonko are far stronger based on an injured WB taking down Sakazuki. Yes, he was beaten but look how fast he recovered and fought the commanders. Also, when they first clashed, WB was nowhere as injured and yet Sakazuki stopped his attack and later equaled his quake punch, aka they were on par at that moment. The Yonko might be a bit stronger but overall, they're comparable.


----------



## RF (Jun 25, 2013)

> Actually I don't think being bloodlusted was really advantageous in that situation, he got damaged really bad because of his carelessness



He wouldn't have defeated him if not for Ace dying. 



> He was able to recover because he fell in that gap and Whitebeard seemed to think that he would die anyways. I have no doubt that Whitebeard could've killed him there if he wanted to. So that's a regeneration feat for Akainu.



My point still stands. Whitebeard's most powerful attack only managed to incapacitate Akainu for a few minutes, whereas one of the admiral's weakest attacks sealed his fate immediately. 

In a fair battle with no free shots involved, there's no way Whitebeard would win as fast as he did. In fact, I'm of the belief that Akainu at the time could have defeated him, if not for his state of mind. 



> Shanks showed the best haki feats in the whole manga so far *and was portrayed to clash with Whitebeard on an equal level.* I don't think the gap between the yonko is that big



And so was Akainu, in the plaza.

The gap between Yonko's is nothing but speculation on either side.

The only thing we know for sure is that Whitebeard was stronger than ANY of them.



> Next problem: I'm putting Doflamingo and Hancock on a similar level like Marco and Jozu. You think they are inferior, but until we see one of them actually fight an admiral (not being attacked once and then walking away laughin) there is not much to go on here.



There's no basis on putting the two on the same level as Marco, especially not Hancock whose best feat is one shooting a Pacifista, something the current M3 could've done with ease. 



> Though your point with Akainu fighting 16 people at once still stands, but I don't really remember how much they actually fought. I just remember them staring at each other and talking until Coby interfered. Have to read that page again.



Their battle begins rougly by the time Akainu resurfaces, as they attack each other, and ends with Akainu standing on top of Curiel and Coby trying to end the war.



> But Jinbe was able to stop two attacks from Akainu, something I don't expect fodder to be able to.



He was able to stop attacks aimed at a half dead Luffy. The moment Akainu got serious, he caught up with him easily, and punched a hole through his body, with Jinbe being unable to do anything, as he himself stated.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 25, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Putting Mihawk above Doflamingo when it was hinted and said that Doflamingo is most dangerous one is just



Learn the difference between strong and dangerous. Just because Mihawk isn't sadistic and evil doesn't mean he is weaker than Doflamingo. 

Mihawk >>> Dofla


----------



## Enel (Jun 25, 2013)

Trance said:


> @Enel
> 
> The Yonko and the Admirals are both comparable in power to each. People just say the Yonko are far stronger based on an injured WB taking down Sakazuki. Yes, he was beaten but look how fast he recovered and fought the commanders. Also, when they first clashed, WB was nowhere as injured and yet Sakazuki stopped his attack and later equaled his quake punch, aka they were on par at that moment. The Yonko might be a bit stronger but overall, they're comparable.


I still dont' get why he should be considered equal because he recovered fast. Marco recovered from every attack Kizaru hit him with, but that doesn't put him on the same level.
They were on par at that moment, but in the end Whitebeard won their fight.



Sakazuki said:


> My point still stands. Whitebeard's most powerful attack only managed to incapacitate Akainu for a few minutes, whereas one of the admiral's weakest attacks sealed his fate immediately.


His fate was already sealed, he planned to die in Marineford before Ace was killed. Probably one of the reason he didn't even try to evade.



Sakazuki said:


> In a fair battle with no free shots involved, there's no way Whitebeard would win as fast as he did. In fact, I'm of the belief that Akainu at the time could have defeated him, if not for his state of mind.


Well what other opinion to expect from someone called "Sakazuki" 
Still that's the only real battle we've seen so far and the winner was Whitebeard. It's hard to judge if it was a fair battle, Whitebeard was in a really bad condition and Akainu got hit head-on with a quake-attack. But I still put that canon fight above any speculation. 



Sakazuki said:


> And so was Akainu, in the plaza.
> 
> The gap between Yonko's is nothing but speculation on either side.
> 
> The only thing we know for sure is that Whitebeard was stronger than ANY of them.


Akain was protrayed to fight like an equal, but was defeated in the end. And we do not know how much stronger than any other yonko Whitebeard actually was.
Like you said, that's all speculation, because we did just see one yonko go all out.



Sakazuki said:


> There's no basis on putting the two on the same level as Marco, especially not Hancock whose best feat is one shooting a Pacifista, something the current M3 could've done with ease.


We've no basis to put them anywhere, because neither Mihawk, Doflamingo nor Hancock ever revealed their true strength. I just assume them to be that strong.



Sakazuki said:


> He was able to stop attacks aimed at a half dead Luffy. The moment Akainu got serious, he caught up with him easily, and punched a hole through his body, with Jinbe being unable to do anything, as he himself stated.


And Jinbe lived, escaped and recovered from the attack. Doesn't sound like fodder to me, but I guess that's up to each one's definition.

Why do my posts always get that long?


----------



## RF (Jun 25, 2013)

> His fate was already sealed, he planned to die in Marineford before Ace was killed. Probably one of the reason he didn't even try to evade.



Still doesn't change the fact that Sakazuki's Meigou inflicted more damage on Whitebeard than Whitebeard's earthquake on an admiral. 



> Well what other opinion to expect from someone called "Sakazuki"



What's absurd about that ? The man had hundreds upon hundres of sword wounds, was pierced by lasers, almost frozen, and had his insides roasted by magma. Add to that the part that he can get a heart attack at just about any point of the fight, and you can obviously conclude that he can't beat a fresh admiral. 



> Still that's the only real battle we've seen so far and the winner was Whitebeard. It's hard to judge if it was a fair battle, Whitebeard was in a really bad condition and Akainu got hit head-on with a quake-attack. But I still put that canon fight above any speculation.



It was a real battle, but not a fair one. Whitebeard had several advantages such as being bloodlusted and _getting a free shot in_. 



> Akain was protrayed to fight like an equal, but was defeated in the end.



Exactly. Akainu was portrayed as an equal and was still defeated. Shanks exchanging hits with Whitebeard who isn't even using his fruit means nothing. 



> We've no basis to put them anywhere, because neither Mihawk, Doflamingo nor Hancock ever revealed their true strength. I just assume them to be that strong.



Just because they didn't go all-out doesn't mean you can overrate them to no end. We have a clear picture on where they really stand, and at this point, neither Doflamingo nor Hancock have anything that puts them on Marco's level. 



> And Jinbe lived, escaped and recovered from the attack. Doesn't sound like fodder to me, but I guess that's up to each one's definition.



He was literally on death's door. He couldn't even move for God's sake. 

That's the equivalent of saying Crocodile is not fodder to Jozu because he didn't immediately die.


----------



## Enel (Jun 25, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> What's absurd about that ? The man had hundreds upon hundres of sword wounds, was pierced by lasers, almost frozen, and had his insides roasted by magma. Add to that the part that he can get a heart attack at just about any point of the fight, and you can obviously conclude that he can't beat a fresh admiral.


I didn't mean to offend you, I just thought that opinion fits your name.



Sakazuki said:


> It was a real battle, but not a fair one. Whitebeard had several advantages such as being bloodlusted and _getting a free shot in_.


Still better to go with real battles which were not completely fair, than to go with speculation.



Sakazuki said:


> Just because they didn't go all-out doesn't mean you can overrate them to no end. We have a clear picture on where they really stand, and at this point, neither Doflamingo nor Hancock have anything that puts them on Marco's level.


Actually I can overrate them  Because no one can stop me 
But sersiously, where do we have a clear picture on where they stand?



Sakazuki said:


> He was literally on death's door. He couldn't even move for God's sake.
> 
> That's the equivalent of saying Crocodile is not fodder to Jozu because he didn't immediately die.


Crocodile is no fodder to Jozu imo


----------



## trance (Jun 25, 2013)

@Enel

Kuzan was also able to temporarily freeze WB, avoided what woulda been a fatal strike, and nearly managed to freeze WB a second time before Jozu intervened. Later on, Kizaru was seen against WB and dealt him some damage while avoiding WB's attack.

Truly, the only reason Sakazuki lost was due to PIS, at least IMO. That whole island-splitting thing was mean to serve as a statement that he was going at it alone now and to set up for his confrontation with Teach.


----------



## Enel (Jun 25, 2013)

Trance said:


> @Enel
> 
> Kuzan was also able to temporarily freeze WB, avoided what woulda been a fatal strike, and nearly managed to freeze WB a second time before Jozu intervened. Later on, Kizaru was seen against WB and dealt him some damage while avoiding WB's attack.


But neither Kuzan's nor Kizaru's attack had any consequences for Whitebeard. You said it would've been a fatal strike, but Whitebeard didn't really bother that much.



Trance said:


> Truly, the only reason Sakazuki lost was due to PIS, at least IMO. That whole island-splitting thing was mean to serve as a statement that he was going at it alone now and to set up for his confrontation with Teach.


Well that's your opinion and I can accept that. I think Whitebeard was just generally stronger.


----------



## trance (Jun 25, 2013)

Enel said:


> But neither Kuzan's nor Kizaru's attack had any consequences for Whitebeard. You said it would've been a fatal strike, but Whitebeard didn't really bother that much.



I didn't say they fatal wounds. But you can't deny they posed a moderately high threat to WB.



> Well that's your opinion and I can accept that. I think Whitebeard was just generally stronger.



I'm not saying that Whitebeard's not stronger than them. I'm just saying that they're not so beneath the Yonko that they can't give them a hard fight. Yonko >= Admiral is how I see it til we get more feats.


----------



## Enel (Jun 25, 2013)

Trance said:


> I didn't say they fatal wounds. But you can't deny they posed a moderately high threat to WB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2013)

Only really Mihawk would be a threat her.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 25, 2013)

Admirals obviously. The Warlords aren't consistent in strength, whereas the Admirals are badass as hell and pretty on par with each other.

But if Buggy was in with the Warlords....

Oh boy.


----------



## Rob (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm not even sure where I stand here. I'm leaning towards Admirals though. 

The only one able to match one of them is Mihawk. 

People like Yami Teach, Hancock, Doflamingo, Kuma, and PTS Law could give them some trouble, if their team-work is used right. 

Moria can do some shadow shit, fuck if I know. 
Croc can be the the guy that gets one-shotted. 
Buggy is fodder. 
Jinbei might squeeze in a hit or two... before getting owned.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 25, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> I'm not even sure where I stand here. I'm leaning towards Admirals though.
> 
> The only one able to match one of them is Mihawk.
> 
> ...



The OP says the Warlords are Mihawk, Kuma (with free will), Crocodile, DD, Moriah, Hancock and Jinbe

So no Teach, Buggy, or Law unfortunately


----------



## Shinthia (Jun 25, 2013)

Admirals wins obviously and quite comfortably 


Akaino and Mihawks starts fighting .

(After 10 to 15 mins)

Akaino,Aokiji and Kizaru vs Mihawk.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 26, 2013)

So much retardation in this thread.

Sakazuki & Lionel Messi's posts are the only right answers here.


----------



## Bitty (Jun 26, 2013)

.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 26, 2013)

The Admirals win.


----------



## Quuon (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Gian Dh (Jun 26, 2013)

^ thread just got soloed


----------



## Jinemba (Jun 26, 2013)

Admirals / Warlords / Yonkou are supposed to be the 3 balancing powers in the One Piece world. Taking into account only the Yonkou themselves (not the entire) crew it wouldn't be hard to imagine that Oda wanted them to be near equals. At least when it comes to Admirals and Warlords, in the Yonkou's case that is based on Pirates so the power can't be controlled. Clearly the Yonkou 4 would defeat the Admirals or Walords.

But the 7 Warlords should be very very close to the 3 Admirals. Mihawk can be seen as near Admiral level, Doflamingo is near Admiral level. Boa is above Vice Admiral so with a partner like Jimbei or Jimbei and Croc nothing is stopping them from closing the gap.


At least 3 of the Warlords can fodder Vice Admirals, one Warlord has actually proven capable of surviving an Admirals ice attack with intent to kill. That alone makes them range from a little challenge to a good fight, then just fill in the blanks with the remaining warlords.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jun 26, 2013)

Mihawk could tie with one Admiral, but the other two wouldn't have any problems.


----------



## LB04 (Jun 26, 2013)

The admirals win. Mihawk fights Akainu and it can go either way, Aokiji and Kizaru however are too much for the other warlords and after a short while it's three Admirals against Mihawk.


----------



## Dunno (Jun 26, 2013)

The Admirals win, but not as easily as some people think. Mihawk and Sakazuki would stalemate/draw. Doflamingo could hold off an admiral for quite a while considering even Jozu could. Boa could, together with the rest, hold off the remaining admiral. In the end it would be like MF though. Some of the weaker members would get caught off-guard, and then it would spiral out of control and the admirals would win without any real losses.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 26, 2013)

Admirals should win this. Although, the warlords should technically win, the admirals can't lay a finger on Doflamingo.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 26, 2013)

def admirals. ppl underestimate them.

 wt if this was 3 yonko vs warlords??? most ppl wud prolly say yonko wouldnt they?


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jun 26, 2013)

The Admirals win.

All 3 admirals fighting together are obscenely powerful. It'll take quite a coalition to beat them. Hell, even two Whitebeards could lose against all 3 Admirals.


----------



## Enel (Jun 27, 2013)

savior2005 said:


> wt if this was 3 yonko vs warlords??? most ppl wud prolly say yonko wouldnt they?


Your point is? Whitebeard was stronget than an admiral.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 27, 2013)

^^my point is what i stated earlier . admirals are underestimated. they are clearly yonko level bar wb.

shanks kaido big mom vs warlords 

basically =

akainu aokiji akainu vs warlords


----------



## Enel (Jun 27, 2013)

savior2005 said:


> ^^my point is what i stated earlier . admirals are underestimated. they are clearly yonko level bar wb.
> 
> shanks kaido big mom vs warlords
> 
> ...


How can they be clearly as strong as the other 3 yonkos when they lose against the only one we actually have feats for?
That's your opinion, but there's noting "clear" or "obvious" about that.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 27, 2013)

that "one" yonko is above the other yonko just by being wsm.


----------



## Bitty (Jun 27, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Admirals should win this. *Although, the warlords should technically win, the admirals can't lay a finger on Doflamingo*.



:sanji
......


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jun 27, 2013)

8Bit said:


> :sanji
> ......



Honestly it's like people didn't even read the end of Punk Hazard.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 27, 2013)

Aokiji used his best move on Doflamingo but he broke out of it like nothing. He sure made a fool out of admiral Aokiji


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Honestly it's like people didn't even read the end of Punk Hazard.



I'm pretty sure he's talking about Doflamingo's heritage.


----------



## jNdee~ (Jun 27, 2013)

Haruhifan6969 said:


> Aokiji used his best move on Doflamingo but he broke out of it like nothing. He sure made a fool out of admiral Aokiji



>Aokiji
>Not giving a fuck
>says used his best move
>

Kuzan didn't even bother at all.


----------



## tanman (Jun 27, 2013)

Aokiji and Akainu are enough, in my opinion.
But to appease the Mihawk fans, I'll just say the three admirals take it without too much difficulty. One admiral can handle Mihawk and Kuma. Another admiral can handle Doflamingo and Hancock. The other admiral can be on fodder patrol.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

Aokiji didn't use his best move. 
He froze Doflamingo with his hands in his pockets.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 27, 2013)

yup he didnt do his best move. its prolly his most basic move. if he wanted, he could have stabbed flamingo in the back.


----------



## marco55656 (Jun 27, 2013)

MIhawk>=<akainu
Aokiji<=Doflamingo & hancock
Kizaru> Jinbei, croc, moria kuma

admirals win high-extreme diff


----------

